# Fabfilter Saturn



## Baron Greuner (May 9, 2016)

Anyone using Saturn for FF?

If so, what do you mainly use it for. 

There's a 50% sale on with added discount so I'm giving it serious thought.


----------



## mc_deli (May 9, 2016)

Mastering chain. Sometimes track for warmth or extreme saturation.

It's great IMHO. All the FF stuff I have tried is great. Can be as complex as you like. RTFM helps. Loads of extreme presets with Saturn shows the potential.


----------



## tack (May 9, 2016)

I put it on my mix bus for a tiny bit of pizzazz. It mainly functions as a kind of exciter since I mostly saturate the higher frequencies.


----------



## muziksculp (May 9, 2016)

Just in case you didn't notice : Fabfilter Saturn is on sale (50 % OFF) ! Until June 1st. 

http://www.fabfilter.com/shop/saturn-multiband-distortion-saturation-plug-in


----------



## Wibben (May 10, 2016)

I use it in pretty much all my sound design. It follows the same simple but powerful concept as all other Fabfilter plugins, with built in LFO's, multiband goodness and a lot of different saturation and distortion styles. You can't go wrong with any of their products.


----------



## samphony (May 10, 2016)

I use it for nearly everything from tube to tape emulation to extreme destruction.


----------



## Baron Greuner (May 10, 2016)

muziksculp said:


> Just in case you didn't notice : Fabfilter Saturn is on sale (50 % OFF) ! Until June 1st.
> 
> http://www.fabfilter.com/shop/saturn-multiband-distortion-saturation-plug-in



Yes. Isn't that what I said or did I miss something?


----------



## chrysshawk (May 10, 2016)

FYI Saturn is on sale (50% off) until June 1st!

Seriously: Thanks a lot for the heads up Baron, this really is the greatest plugin that I've not yet bought, but certainly will today!


----------



## Kejero (May 10, 2016)

It's my go-to saturator, even if admittedly, a lot of its functionality still goes way over my head. Let's say I'm on a first-name basis with the presets. Btw, it's on sale right now. I believe 50%!


----------



## paulmatthew (May 10, 2016)

Great plugin all around . Use it to dirty up or excite synths , drums or basses . I like the Izotope exciter , but Saturn is much better IMHO.


----------



## Vischebaste (May 10, 2016)

Wibben said:


> I use it in pretty much all my sound design. It follows the same simple but powerful concept as all other Fabfilter plugins, with built in LFO's, multiband goodness and a lot of different saturation and distortion styles. You can't go wrong with any of their products.



Hi Wibben,

Out of interest, what are some of the ways you use it for sound design? I'm a huge fan of Fabfilter's plugins, but I only find an occasional use for Saturn - it would be great to be able to find more uses for it


----------



## higgs (May 10, 2016)

Yoink. Nabbed it. Thanks for posting! Fab Filter plugs have been on my 'watch list' for a while - just been waiting for sales. FF EQ next, please.


----------



## Baron Greuner (May 10, 2016)

Professor Higgs let me hear or know what you use it on the future.

I'm in trouble now because this just came to my attention and I cant get into buying a load of plus all at once.

Although I will wait until there's a sale probably.


----------



## higgs (May 10, 2016)

Baron Greuner said:


> Professor Higgs let me hear or know what you use it on the future.


The _Professor_ and previously proposed pastor, presently predicts proper plugin placement on polyphonic Prophets, pianos and... Screw it. Alliteration is too presentationally prohibitive and problematic to persist.

Yeah, they have a number of interesting plugs that I won't be auditioning for now - that whole ignorance is bliss thing...


----------



## Gabriel Oliveira (May 10, 2016)

higgs said:


> The _Professor_ and previously proposed pastor, presently predicts proper plugin placement on polyphonic Prophets, pianos and...



and rhodes, wurlitzers and guitars (maybe?)


----------



## higgs (May 10, 2016)

Gabriel Oliveira said:


> and rhodes, wurlitzers and guitars (maybe?)


Are you crazy?! Those instruments don't live within the confines of my literary device.

But for real though: Yes, I think it would probably sound great on those. I've just been setting up a Bidule to play around with different instruments and combinations. I shall report back


----------



## Spip (May 10, 2016)

Any thoughts about fabfilter Saturn vs iZotope Trash2 ?


----------



## MisteR (May 10, 2016)

Spip said:


> Any thoughts about fabfilter Saturn vs iZotope Trash2 ?


Well, in order from least to most ear punishing: Saturn, Trash, Ohmicide.


----------



## Wibben (May 11, 2016)

Vischebaste said:


> Hi Wibben,
> 
> Out of interest, what are some of the ways you use it for sound design? I'm a huge fan of Fabfilter's plugins, but I only find an occasional use for Saturn - it would be great to be able to find more uses for it



It works great for any saturation needs, and automating the different bands and saturation amount can give booms, hits, rhythms etc a really evolving and interesting sound. You can also use the internal LFO's and envelopes to shape sounds and patterns in really cool ways. In short, it's just a crazy amount of fun to experiment with, as all their plugins are


----------



## Vischebaste (May 11, 2016)

Wibben said:


> It works great for any saturation needs, and automating the different bands and saturation amount can give booms, hits, rhythms etc a really evolving and interesting sound. You can also use the internal LFO's and envelopes to shape sounds and patterns in really cool ways. In short, it's just a crazy amount of fun to experiment with, as all their plugins are



Hi Wibben, thanks for the reply. You've inspired me to delve a bit deeper into it!


----------



## Wibben (May 11, 2016)

Vischebaste said:


> Hi Wibben, thanks for the reply. You've inspired me to delve a bit deeper into it!


You're welcome! One could argue that you should always spend time really learning all your tools, but I feel it's particularly important with fabfilters stuff. They make very creative and fun tools


----------



## Vischebaste (May 11, 2016)

Wibben said:


> You're welcome! One could argue that you should always spend time really learning all your tools, but I feel it's particularly important with fabfilters stuff. They make very creative and fun tools



Indeed, Fabfilter are my absolute favourite plugin developer, I own and love most of their stuff. Pro C2 and MB in particular reward putting the hours in to learn in-depth. I've only rarely found a way to use Saturn that gives me results that I prefer to Decapitator though, although I'm sure that's down to me, rather than the plugin.


----------



## Baron Greuner (May 11, 2016)

You wouldn't use this on orchestral music I take it?


----------



## Wibben (May 11, 2016)

Baron Greuner said:


> You wouldn't use this on orchestral music I take it?


I use Slate Digital saturation on just about everything. I really haven't tried using Saturn in a mastering context, but I'm sure it could do a great job. Especially with the multiband aspect of it. That said, I'm not a great orchestral producer, so I'm probably not the person to ask


----------



## tokatila (May 25, 2016)

Baron Greuner said:


> You wouldn't use this on orchestral music I take it?



Well, Alan Meyerson mentioned that the saturation is his secret weapon in Pensado's Place interview. Or something along those lines anyway...


----------



## Baron Greuner (May 25, 2016)

I wonder if he uses something like the UAD Studer A800 or something like that as opposed to more if a distortion plug like the FF Saturn.


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire (May 25, 2016)

Saturn isn't "just" a distortion plugin though. It models all kinds of distortion and saturation stuff, including tube and tape saturation.


----------



## Dr.Quest (May 25, 2016)

I just started using Saturn Mastering on an acoustic, folk/medieval project. It added a great body and a fullness that was perfect. Very subtle. When it was in it wasn't super noticeable but when it was out it was like, oh what happened, it sounds so small. I like it. A lot. Very nice, and unexpected love for this on acoustic stuff. Great presets for starting points but it can get very deep.


----------

